# John Deere - (TRAC DRIVE) TRX26 WBSB - 8HP 26inch - (Murray - Canada)



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

Introducing my latest find. Picked this up today. Craigslist bargain.

John Deere - TRX26 WBSB - 8HP 26inch - (Murray - Canada)
ENGINE - Tecumseh - HM80 - 155392P

This is one of the Murray re-branded machines that apparently destroyed JD's reputation for snowblowers. Even so, this one seems OK.

I have not looked deeply into it, but I took a few pictures and added a video with the engine running. Started on first pull. Electric starter works too.

So far so good... not many issues jumped out at me with a 5 minute inspection.

1) Starter pull rope: spring is not returning the rope.. not even one inch
2) Idle set way too fast

It drives itself forwards and backwards. 6 forward and 2 reverse speeds.

With engine off, I can just about move it forwards and backwards by hand so the notorious TRAC system is not seized too badly (unlike my Craftsman TRAC where I had to tear it down and add grease zerks.. that one wouldn't move without a hernia). It's a heavy machine... so the TRAC system may actually be OK.

Photos and Video:
https://goo.gl/photos/Spon4DgVU8T5B4WGA


----------

